
Pedestrians, cars, signals and swans – life as a London transport manager - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/mar/04/cant-change-traffic-lights-swans-cross-road-transport-london
======
jaclaz
>While I am reviewing the signals, a black cab driver pulls up to see what I
am doing. He’s worried that I’m lost and wants to see if I need any help. It’s
times like these that I’m reminded how odd I must look to others when I stand
looking at traffic signals for a long period of time. Once I explain what I’m
doing and how I’m trying to improve the timings, we talk about all of the
traffic signals in different parts of London. He knows a lot and gives me some
recommendations of where we can make improvements.

In _surprising news_ someone that is on the road all day knows a lot about
traffic signals and their quirks.

